# Hauler



## Jeremy Bowman (Nov 30, 2011)

HAULER: I have a 32 ft gooseneck trailer that I need to put to work. I can haul 22 4x5's or 350 small square bales at a time. I am also willing to haul larger round or square bales and anything else you may need hauled. $2.00 a loaded mile, NO charge when empty. I am also willing to go ANYWHERE and available at this time. *We are located in East Texas. *You can contact me by email at [email protected],by phone at 936-204-2798 or 936-204-2758. I look forward to hearing from you. Thanks, Jeremy Bowman


----------

